# I cant sleep. Heres some pics.



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

I don't get some people. My quote for this year is you can't fix stupid


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Happy 4 am guys!


Wake up!!!!:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Wake up!!!!:laughing:


I eventually fell back to sleep only to have to get up for 8:30.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

l0sts0ul said:


> snip
> you can't fix stupid


And yet I try every day!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> I eventually fell back to sleep only to have to get up for 8:30.


I hate it when I wake up at 1 or 2 am. I almost always never fall back to sleep and end up staying up. Must be age catching up with me.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

When I first opened this thread and saw the phone pic header I was afraid if I scrolled down it was gonna be a pic of Joe's junk. :laughing:

But some of what he posted was worse.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

mxslick said:


> When I first opened this thread and saw the phone pic header I was afraid if I scrolled down it was gonna be a pic of Joe's junk. :laughing:
> 
> But some of what he posted was worse.


What!? Lol


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

mxslick said:


> When I first opened this thread and saw the phone pic header I was afraid if I scrolled down it was gonna be a pic of Joe's junk. :laughing:
> 
> But some of what he posted was worse.





JoeKP said:


> What!? Lol


Well, some of the violations shown are worse than a pic of your junk would be.:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Well, some of the violations shown are worse than a pic of your junk would be.:laughing:


Why would a pic of my junk be a violation in the first place!!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Why would a pic of my junk be a violation in the first place!!



Well, since this isn't "Rainbow Electric" of West Hollywood I think it might be a violation for most of the guys here...there are a few though who would probably like it. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

U turn.


----------

